# Extreme foot and ankle pain



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The pain if finally bad enough that I went to a 'regular' Doctor. Which reminded me really quickly why I try to never go to one of those. Anyhow he took x-rays and pronounced that my problem is plantar fasciitis. This is supposed to be caused from tightness in the calf muscles and tendons on the underside of the foot. It can also be caused by not enough arch support.

I knew I was in trouble when I tried to explain to the doctor that I do a lot of yoga and do plenty of downward facing dog asanas. He had no clue what that was, but continued to show me a mild stretching exercise that I tried not to laugh at. He then wanted me to buy these expensive arch supports. I attempted to explain to him that I have had duck like flat feet all of my life, there is nothing to support and that if I put an arch support in my shoes that I will walk on the outside edges of my feet. He says I have heel spurs, but that those aren't the problem :shrug:

I'm compensating so much for the pain in my heel that my ankle is now giving me problems. Help!!!


----------



## GinsengRose (Sep 24, 2005)

I also have plantar fasciitis. The only stretching exercise that seems to help is to have the heel lower than the toes. So I stand on the edge of a step and hang my heel as low as I can. I do this as soon I get up, so that it doesn't hurt to walk.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

http://voices.yahoo.com/duct-tape-cured-plantar-fasciitis-130955.html

Nancy


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

GinsengRose said:


> I also have plantar fasciitis. The only stretching exercise that seems to help is to have the heel lower than the toes. So I stand on the edge of a step and hang my heel as low as I can. I do this as soon I get up, so that it doesn't hurt to walk.


 Yep and add 1/2 inch of lift to heel so heel is higher than toes. Does it hurt REALLY bad for the 1st few minutes that you walk? Then ok for a while til you sit down? If so that is most likely your problem. Perhaps the "heel spurs" are contributing to your pain, although one can have them and not be bothered. As to the yoga I have no clue  but the weight of the body does stretch those muscles. Perhaps you need to see a podiatrist instead? I do have "heel spurs" and the podiatrist helped me more than the regular MD. Maybe do a google for flat feet and see what will help?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

TxMex said:


> I'm compensating so much for the pain in my heel that my ankle is now giving me problems. Help!!!


They say it helps if you sleep with your feet outside the blankets. The weight of the blankets on the tops of your feet bend them down at night, and cause the issue.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Short term fix for me was to sit in chair, foot on 15oz can of beans and roll can back and forth on rug. 3-4 times a day. More down pressure and longer rolls as it loosened up. I have also heard of using a tennis ball. 1st 2-3 times I was skeptical, but as it loosened I was possessive of that can.

Long term for me was arch support inserts, I have a high arch. You may need some sort of support even with flat feet. Decent shoe store should be able to look at your feet and sell you something.

Interesting way to roll out of bed, isn't it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Interesting to say the least! Nothing like having to practically crawl to the restroom in the morning!ound:
I second the stretches and feet outside the covers for sleeping.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

lovemy4danes said:


> Yep and add 1/2 inch of lift to heel so heel is higher than toes. Does it hurt REALLY bad for the 1st few minutes that you walk? Then ok for a while til you sit down? If so that is most likely your problem. Perhaps the "heel spurs" are contributing to your pain, although one can have them and not be bothered. As to the yoga I have no clue  but the weight of the body does stretch those muscles. Perhaps you need to see a podiatrist instead? I do have "heel spurs" and the podiatrist helped me more than the regular MD. Maybe do a google for flat feet and see what will help?


It hurts when I first get out of bed and the only time I'm not grittig my teeth is when I am sitting down. It doesn't really get better the more I move. I also have a weird popping thing going on in my heel. It was a Podiatrist that I saw 

Interesting article Nancy, thanks. It just so happens that out of desperation last night, I put on an ankle brace that has a strap running around the 'arch' of the foot as well. I got quite a bit of relief from that. I think my problem is similar to the ladies in that article....too many years abusing my feet on concrete. Concrete is evil stuff! I'm trying to sell my house and the next one I build will not have a slab!!

I'll try the stretching standing on a step. Thanks y'all!!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have it too. Find a good podiatrist. Exercises are great and do help but the ONLY thing that will eliminate the pain is cortisone shots -- For me it completely eliminated the pain in 2 shots (3 weeks apart) - yes the shots themselves hurt for about a minute but they are so worth it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> I have it too. Find a good podiatrist. Exercises are great and do help but the ONLY thing that will eliminate the pain is cortisone shots -- For me it completely eliminated the pain in 2 shots (3 weeks apart) - yes the shots themselves hurt for about a minute but they are so worth it.


Go to a real Doctor, not a podiatrist. There are very few good podiatrists, and what you have is an orthopedic problem, not one for a podiatrist. If this is an ongoing problem due to basic structure of your feet it will continue to get worse. The fact that you are in good shape basically will help but not solve the problem.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If you were in the Phoenix area there is a super-duper incredible podiatrist that I found out about because a couple of deejays were singing his praises. He fixed my plantar fascitis but we moved away and 15 years later it cropped up again. I've tried several here with no luck whatsoever but a physical therapist helped.
If you freeze a water bottle and use that to roll your foot on, it helps reduce inflammation a lot. The stretching exercises help too. I also have very strong and muscular calves which create tightness and pull on the fascia in my feet. 
I went through two sets of orthotics in the last few years with no luck and what finally really helped was wearing Dansko clogs. Seriously.
Also, many people swear by non-prescription inserts like Superfeet. I use a non prescription insert from The Walking Company in my running shoes and they've helped a lot too. I have almost no pain in my feet anymore.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

I had that about 10 years back. Got it from hopping down off the back of a semi trailer which must have got that nerve going. I had it for a few months until I ordered a set of special inner soles for my boots. I don't remember the web site but they sell all sorts of inner soles for various problems. The ones they sent me were very thin but felt like they were made of lead they were so heavy. I called them and asked if they were the wrong ones and the rep assured me that the thin heavy ones were the correct type for that plantar festitus. Long story short they worked like a charm and it never came back. Total cost around $20. Good shoes or boots will go a long way towards helping it go away as well especially if you are hopping around on concrete ect.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Google _Ledderhose Disease _
_You may have been incorrectly diagnosed _
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...8rtX1eB-lF1lR5AkPpbPg&bvm=bv.1355272958,d.eWU


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

frankva said:


> Short term fix for me was to sit in chair, foot on 15oz can of beans and roll can back and forth on rug. 3-4 times a day. More down pressure and longer rolls as it loosened up.


This has helped me more than anything! I have bent the heck out of the can from really working deep into the bottom of my foot. 

I also found out that an old pair of crocs I slipped on frequently to go outside were a contributor to my problem. After a couple of days with the can my feet weren't hurting nearly as bad. I slipped on the old worn out crocs and within a few steps my feet started screaming at me again. They immediately went into the trash.

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## cowkeeper (Feb 17, 2007)

A good ten years ago, I was getting steadily worsening heel pain. One time I had to fetch the cow herd home that had wandered on to the next door farm. I could not have walked another yard the pain was so bad. I was also getting sore elbows and only able to carry half-pails of water. I went to my holistic doc and he whipped out a sheet about tendon problems. The fix is B12 drops, sublingual, one drop per day which equals 1000mcg. Some people (most), do not absorb B12 very well as they age, even with a good diet. The pain subsided quickly and as long as I remember to take my B12 fairly regularly, the pain stays away!! Under the tongue (sublingual) it absorbs without having to go to the stomach.ck


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Now that is interesting. I'm a veganish vegetarian. I do eat fish occasionally...mostly when I'm traveling, because, well, you gotta eat something and I don't eat dairy at all, so that really limits me at restaurants. The vitamin that vegans don't get in their diet is B12. I thought that since I do eat fish occasionally(maybe once every 4-6 weeks) that I probably didn't need to worry. 

I'll get some B12 drops tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The sublingual B12 seems to have made a huge difference! I went to a Patriot Guard event yesterday(we stand a flag line and ride in procession at veterans funerals) and was able to stand for over an hour in one place! I did have some pain, but compared to what it normally is, it was hardly worth mentioning. Normally I'm standing there with my teeth grinding because of the pain.

When I got up to go to the bathroom last night I had a bit of twinge, but nothing like the limping and whimpering that I normally experience. I'm going to keep taking the sublingual B12 and increase the amount of fish I eat to see how it affects me. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you cowkeeper!

Y'all have all been great! Thanks!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

TsMex, I'll second the "put the crocs in the trash". I had a terrible problem with the pain in my ankles and feet, it seemed to get better over the winter and as soon as I slipped the crocs on, here it came again. I got some Dr Sholl inserts and got rid of the crocs and that took care of it.


----------

